# Help me identify my baby boy betta tail type please!



## Nykolzway89 (Oct 1, 2017)

Hi this is my baby boy betta Simon. I selected him at Petco 3 weeks ago after i recieved a $5 credit from Petco. I had purchased a babyboy betta 2 weeks before him and Merlin turned put to be a Merlina (i changed her name to Trinity since Merlina is an awful name lol) so o used my credit for a genuine baby boy betta. He's grown some in just 3 short weeks. I was told most baby bettas are veiltail but he doesn't look like one to me. Can anyobe identify him? I am thinking he's between 2.5 months up to 3.5 months. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated? Thanks in advance ???

First image was 3 weeks ago when i first got him. The rest are from today!


----------



## AngelDemonWolf (Aug 16, 2017)

Very pretty betta you have there, he looks like a round tail betta. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## Nykolzway89 (Oct 1, 2017)

AngelDemonWolf said:


> Very pretty betta you have there, he looks like a round tail betta.
> 
> I hope this helps.



Hi and thank you for your response. Someone told me in a different forum for fish/aquarium general they thought veiltail. I thought tge bettafish forum would be better qualified at identifying my adorable cambodian betta baby ?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Well, he's no longer Cambodian! lol, he needs flesh colored skin and red fins like he had before! Now he's just Solid Red ^_^
He looks like a Delta Tail (DeT). I can't see how many rays he has per branch in his fins. VT's only have 2 rays per branch, whereas DeT may look like a VT but they have more rays in their branches. Typically you get this kind of fish by breeding HMxHM or HmxDeT or two DeT. HM is very recessive and so even if you breed HmxHm, you get a lot of fish that look like this tail type 

Not a roundtail, many tail types look like that at this stage but it would have to be completely circular when he's older in order to be considered a roundtail. Roundtails are very rare these days


----------



## angeliza (Sep 5, 2015)

@Nykolzway89

I agree with Lil'! He looks to be a Delta, since the edges of his fins are straight, not rounded as a veiltale or round-tail's would be;








(A veiltail petco baby I was once raising, note the rounded edges of his tail!)

I suggest doing some flare training with him sometimes to improove his spread! I would do that with my little veiltail sometimes, and he had WONDERFUL spread despite his lack of branching.^^


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

angeliza said:


> @Nykolzway89
> 
> I agree with Lil'! He looks to be a Delta, since the edges of his fins are straight, not rounded as a veiltale or round-tail's would be;
> 
> ...


What do you mean lack of branching? That little one has the best branching! You should absolutely see the membrane between the branches and then the rays on VT's and PK's! That's a very good trait! VT's only ever have 2 rays anyway, so it's rare to see them with a lot of branching.

Roundtails technically aren't a tail type and isn't recognized by IBC or any other club. Mostly what you see being called "roundtails" are PK's lol.


----------



## angeliza (Sep 5, 2015)

@lilnaugrim Aw, thank you.^^

I said "Lack of branching" since VTs have less branching then fish who typically have a very wide spread, such as HMs and DeTs.

Yes, however... "Round tail" seems to be typically used to describe traditional PKs, or young VTs.

That little guy's name was Frecks...sadly, he was accidentally killed by a freak accident in which his travel cup had the bottom break off of it while my little sister was walking down the stairs to bring him to our vehicle while I was leaving college. I tried to save him, but the stress was too much for the little guy...flippy-flopping down a staircase, being stared at for 5 minutes, scooped up, and hurriedly put in yet another cup etc...it was all too much.








I grew him from the tiniest baby too, I was very proud of him. ono
SIP Frecks.


----------



## Nykolzway89 (Oct 1, 2017)

Here's a few more shots of him. Some very detaiked images of his tail. I was suspectung Delta until someone said Veiltail


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Are you using flash at all? That fourth pic in is what I'd need but I need flash in order to see the branches and rays that extend. I *think* I see four rays, but it's a little hard to tell.
Due to the fact that his dorsal fin isn't completely pointed and has some roundness to it, he's likely a DeT. VT have long slanted and pointed anal fin and dorsal fin. Though, some that come from HM lines do have more rounded fins. So for the moment I'll say DeT until you get a flash pic with his rays


----------



## Nykolzway89 (Oct 1, 2017)

angeliza said:


> @Nykolzway89
> 
> I agree with Lil'! He looks to be a Delta, since the edges of his fins are straight, not rounded as a veiltale or round-tail's would be;
> 
> ...


My little guy isn't aggressive at all. I've only seen him flare once in 3 weeks. He flared at my babt girl betta. He's so calm. Mirrors don't work on him and my other male doesn't excite him. Maybe because the other one is an adult crowntail so he's much bigger. Think he's imtimidated by my crowntail.


----------



## Nykolzway89 (Oct 1, 2017)

lilnaugrim said:


> Are you using flash at all? That fourth pic in is what I'd need but I need flash in order to see the branches and rays that extend. I *think* I see four rays, but it's a little hard to tell.
> Due to the fact that his dorsal fin isn't completely pointed and has some roundness to it, he's likely a DeT. VT have long slanted and pointed anal fin and dorsal fin. Though, some that come from HM lines do have more rounded fins. So for the moment I'll say DeT until you get a flash pic with his rays


I hope these work if not I'll try again later. I used flash for half of them. I don't like to use it as i feel it stresses my fish out lol


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Nykolzway89 said:


> I hope these work if not I'll try again later. I used flash for half of them. I don't like to use it as i feel it stresses my fish out lol


Yeah, you need to use flash. It doesn't stress them out. I use it all the time for fish, they might wonder what just happened but I've never stressed out fish or hurt them by using flash. It happens so quickly.


----------



## mariahlynn7 (Feb 19, 2018)

I need help also!! I have two baby boy Bettas ! Sorry about the bad pictures! It’s always so hard for me to get a good picture of them !


----------

